# Went again today!!



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2007)

Well today is my last day off until this coming weekend  Ya I know it's only a few days away but thats a few days less of fishing :wink: :lol: 

So I decided to go fishing to call my little vacation complete. A little slow day for fishing but Jimmy your dark purple worm came to save my day!! I started with the tiki-man key lime pie with no results. Took that off rigged up the JimmyT purple worm and continued on with the day. Still nothing, after walking through the woods I got back to the starting point. Looked at the pond and said why not just a few more cast. Well on the last cast I was just about to give up when I felt that tug and knew my luck changed!!!! 








fishnfever


----------

